# Where to buy a paddle switch for my router table?



## jhonvargas (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to the forum (amd new to woodworking as well) so please excuse me if this is out of topic but...

I am making my own router table and wanted to install a switch similar to the Grizzly H8243 110/220V Paddle On/Off Switch. However I have not been able to find anything similar here (or near) Brisbane (Australia). I contacted Grizzly about this and they say the minimum order is $200 + postage.

Any users around that can please suggest a place to buy this type of switch in Australia? Or can someone suggest a safe alternative to this switch?

Thanks a lot for your help,

Jhon


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

*Safety Switches Australia*



jhonvargas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum (amd new to woodworking as well) so please excuse me if this is out of topic but...
> 
> ...


Jhon,

Welcome to forum.

You can buy a Triton type safety switch from Kincrome they stock it as a spare part I got one in January for $45 - If you dont know what I mean just have a look at a Triton Workstation.

There is a mob called econotimber or timberecon no wait a minute ................ Timbecon thats it, in Perth that stock safety switches for approx $50

You might even bid for an old beaten up Triton on ebay take the switch off and then resell the rest for spare parts if you are feeling lucky. I just missed one for $57 on ebay.

You can search this forum for "Paddle Switches" but be careful the American ones might not suit our voltage.

Amazon have some very cheap ones but same warning applies

The local Aussie electrical supplier was a shock to me - safety switches started off at $100 so I went the Triton route.


Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jhon.

I pretty much agree with Bill......

You could check with Hare & Forbes (Machineryhouse - New & Used Wood, Metal & Workshop Equipment - Home | machineryhouse.com.au)....

They have a site in Brisbane and stock safety switches as spare parts for their band saws etc.


$16.00

http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Spare-Parts-Switches


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Just use a normal household switch and make yourself a wooden paddle to toggle the switch to the off position.

You know just something to knock with your knee or hand.


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

cagenuts said:


> Just use a normal household switch and make yourself a wooden paddle to toggle the switch to the off position.
> 
> You know just something to knock with your knee or hand.


Hello,

SInce I forked out my dollars for a switch I have been wondering about that.

Is it right that in Australia a qualified electrician has to connect up everything hard wired into the house and shed but if its something thats plugged into a socket then you can do it yourself ?

I pulled the Triton switch apart to have a look and was stunned at what had cost me $45.

Bill


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

steamingbill said:


> Is it right that in Australia a qualified electrician has to connect up everything hard wired into the house and shed but if its something thats plugged into a socket then you can do it yourself ?


Not sure Bill but here in South Africa it is as you surmised. I can run a 100 foot extension cord dipped into my swimming pool and then use a trillion multi plugs to fire up the lawn mower but I'm not allowed to drill through the wall to wire up an external water proof housing.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This is the type of switch I prefer. I'm sure you could find something similar down there. Foot Switch - Save on this Momentary Power Foot Switch


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I use Rockler's paddle switch, item # 20915. About $28 bucks. Easy to mount and use. 15 amp is enough for a router.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I use Rockler's paddle switch, item # 20915. About $28 bucks. Easy to mount and use. 15 amp is enough for a router.


Plus 1.

I have been using it regularly for the last month or so. Sure makes it convenient.


----------



## jhonvargas (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thanks a lot for the information.

I went to the Hare & Forbes web site and they have plenty of options there, actually good prices. 

Probably on Saturday I will go there to have a look.

You saved my day guys, really appreciate all the replies pointing me to the right direction!

Cheers,

Jhon


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Just one word of caution, if you do not purchase a NVR switch you * must* remember to flip the switch off in the event of a power failure.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I use a regular light switch hooked to a plug. When I turn on the switch both the router and the shop vac that I have plugged in for dust control go on. If you have your heart set on a paddle switch I would be happy to get one and ship it to you so that you don't have the $200 minimum, just send me a PM.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

The problem is that the Aussies use 220v and not 120v. So it will be somewhat expensive to end up just using the paddle component.

Good offer on your behalf though.


----------



## jhonvargas (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Art,

Thanks a lot for your offer. 

On Saturday I went to Hare & Forbes and got the paddle switch.

Again thanks,

Jhon


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

JOAT said:


> This is the type of switch I prefer. I'm sure you could find something similar down there. Foot Switch - Save on this Momentary Power Foot Switch


I've been looking for a foot switch like this, one that is a "click it on" then "click it off" All the similar looking switches I've seen are "hold it down to keep it on and let your foot up turns it off". I want to use this for my table saw too. With a router the momentary would work but for the table saw, I need to be able to move my foot without the saw turning off.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Everend said:


> I need to be able to move my foot without the saw turning off.


Surely, then, you could rig up a design where depressing one switch momentarily would power up a solenoid switch, which in turn would also allow power to flow to the machine. So long as there is power at the solenoid switch, power flows to the machne. "Upstream" from the "ON" switch you fit another switch, the "OFF" switch which momentarily breals the power to the solenoid and kills the power. This also isolates the machine in the event of a power interruption/failure. I've rewired enough industyrial machines over the years to have seen quite a few systems like that, and ones where multiple "OFF" or kill switches, driven off a 24V d.c. supply were fitted

I rather like this sort of kill (eStop) switch:










which are the same type that woodworking machinery manufacturer Sedgwick of Leeds fit low down (at floor level) as kick stops on many of their machines










although most manufacturers opt for the standard switches:










In the UK our eStop switches all have to mechanical latch these days so that if you hit one it takes a positive action to reset it. Other countries like Germany and the Netherlands have similar regs.

Regards

Phil


----------

